# canon digital camera as webcam?



## unispherephoto (Mar 9, 2008)

hi - 

i just got an older canon sd100 digital camera, and i'm trying to use it as a webcam with ichat.  i have canon's remote capture working fine (including the live viewfinder mode), which indicates that the camera SHOULD somehow be usable as a webcam. i've installed iChatUSBcam 2.2.3, and no luck.

anyone have any suggestions?

i have two computers: ibook G4 1ghz, annd immac G5 1.8 both running leopard (latest).

thanks


----------

